# [kernel] comment forcer une version du kernel. (Resolu)

## destroyedlolo

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème de stabilité sur une de mes machines ... ce qui fait que j'y ai 2 versions en parallèle :

linux-3.1.10-gentoo-r1 qui la derniere version stable

linux-3.2.12-gentoo, le dernier jour.

Je dois changer un paramètre dans le 3.1.10 et la ... problème.

```
chose src # eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-3.0.6-gentoo

  [2]   linux-3.1.6-gentoo

  [3]   linux-3.1.10-gentoo-r1 *

  [4]   linux-3.2.1-gentoo-r2

  [5]   linux-3.2.12-gentoo

chose linux # make menuconfig

make: *** Aucune règle pour fabriquer la cible « menuconfig ». Arrêt.

```

Je pense qu'il a ete nettoyer par un emerge --depclean   :Confused: 

Mais je n'arrive pas a re-emerger le kernel qui marche ...

```
chose src # emerge -vp sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.1.10-r1

receiving incremental file list

Packages

      631405 100%  891.05kB/s    0:00:00 (xfer#1, to-check=0/1)

sent 55 bytes  received 631584 bytes  421092.67 bytes/sec

total size is 631405  speedup is 1.00

!!! 'sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.1.10-r1' is not a valid package atom.

!!! Please check ebuild(5) for full details.

```

Quelqu'un saurait-il comment faire ?Last edited by destroyedlolo on Fri Jun 08, 2012 8:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

```
emerge -ap '=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.1.10-r1'
```

----------

## destroyedlolo

Merci   :Very Happy: 

----------

## barul

Sinon oui, --depclean supprime les vieux kernel.  :Smile: 

----------

